# Der neue Oase BioTec ScreenMatic² Teichfilter



## stefanlacher (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

durch OASE habe ich die Möglichkeit bekommen den neuen Oase BioTec ScreenMatic² 140000 Teichfilter zu testen. 

Den Filter habe ich schon ca. einen Monat vor der Auslieferung zum Testen bekommen und darf nun meine ersten Erfahrungen mit euch teilen. 

Hier kommt Ihr zu meinem Beitrag.

Über euer Feedback freue ich mich!

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2016)

1800 Euro für einen gepumpten Filter (Pumpe hängt im Schmutzwasser....kann verstopfen oder beschädgt werden und schreddert den Dreck noch feiner).

Zum Glück wird ja da die Handreinigungs- Bürste dazugeliefert.

Ich hatte mich schon immer gefragt, warum Oase mit ihrer Screenmatic- Erfahrung nicht darauf aufbauend einen vernünftigen Endlosbandfilter aufbauen.
Natürlich für Schwerkraft und gepumpte Anwendung.

Die Suche nach Screenmatic im allgemeinen ergibt hier im Forum auch ein paar Anhaltspunkte, worauf Du im Testbetrieb des "neuen" achten kannst.....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/screenmatic-band.44933/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welcher-filter-für-meinen-teich-kaufempfehlung.44877/#post-501414

Wenn ein Schmutzabstreifer über ein 0,3mm Sieb mit Biofilm und Algen, Koi-AA verschmiert drüberschabt, wird vermutlich leider nicht das Sieb selber (die Löcher) gereinigt.
Dafür gibt es dann die Bürste.

Oder ein guter Bastler baut in das Screenmatic- Band Innen ein paar Sprühdüsen ein und eine Schmutzwasserrinne...

Für 1649 Euro gibt es schon Trommelfilter- Einstiegsmodelle, wo der Schmutz feiner rausgefiltert wird und die Pumpe dahinter im sauberen Wasser arbeiten darf.
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-ECO.html

Genug gemeckert

Für gepumpte Gartenteiche, die so auch zufrieden sind eine Filtermöglichkeit.
Vielen Dank schoneinmal für folgende Testberichte.

Kannst Du bitte einmal erklären, wie die Sensoreinheit den Schmutz auf dem Band erkennt??
Es ist ja für viele Bastler hier immer interessant soetwas.

Die Sensoreinheit sitzt auf einer Brücke über dem Band und kann auf verschiedenen Positionen längst verschoben werden??

Dankeschön


----------



## stefanlacher (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

natürlich ist Schwerkraft immer besser, schon alleine wegen der Pumpe, die zuerst alles zerhäckselt bevor es im Filter landet. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oder ein guter Bastler baut in das Screenmatic- Band Innen ein paar Sprühdüsen ein und eine Schmutzwasserrinne...


Genau auf diese Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen und war schon fertig mit der Materialsuche. Einen Tag später habe ich von Oase die Nachricht bekommen, dass ich den neunen Filter testen darf.  



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Suche nach Screenmatic im allgemeinen ergibt hier im Forum auch ein paar Anhaltspunkte, worauf Du im Testbetrieb des "neuen" achten kannst.....


Viele Dank für die Links!



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte einmal erklären, wie die Sensoreinheit den Schmutz auf dem Band erkennt??
> Es ist ja für viele Bastler hier immer interessant soetwas.


Die Sensoreinheit geht auf Berührung. Die zwei Edelstahlpins, die auf den Bildern bei der Unterseite des Sensors zu sehen sind, sind in diesem Fall die Auslöser.  Sobald sich genug Schmutz auf dem Band aufgebaut hat und die beiden Pins berühren, wird der Antrieb aktiviert. Hier bin ich vor allem sehr gespannt, wie sich diese Lösung auf die Dauer zeigt. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Sensoreinheit sitzt auf einer Brücke über dem Band und kann auf verschiedenen Positionen längst verschoben werden??


Ganz genau. Man sollte den Filter einlaufen lassen und dann schauen, wo sich der meiste Schmutz auf dem Band bildet. Dort wo sich die meisten Ablagerungen auf dem Gewebe befinden, sollte dann die Sensoreinheit direkt über diesen montiert werden. 

Liebe Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Stefan!
Für mich ist dieser Fred völlige Verarschung und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt!
Fasse mal kurz zusammen: WT unter 10 Grad, 16 000ner Pumpe bei einem Teichvolumen von 12000 Litern.
Hier mal die Gegenanzeige: WT unter 10 Grad, 8000ner Pumpe bei einem Teichvolumen von 27000 Litern.(Fiterstrecke,da hat jeder Filter genug Zeit zum filtern)
Zur Zeit wird nicht gefiltert und trotzdem kann ich solche Aufnahmen machen!
      
So und nun, mach den Test mal 33 Grad Luft und bei 25 Wasser-Temp´s!

Ron!


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Jan. 2016)

Ich bezweifle das der Filter mit einem 35m³ Teich mit Koibesatz zurecht kommt so wie es Oase angibt..

Hatte den Screenmatic 36 an meinem alten Teich mit 13m³ und 8 Koi und ein paar Goldies.
Der Filter hatte es im Sommer bei guter Fütterung nicht ohne Zusatz Biokammer geschafft die wasserwerte im grünen Bereich zu halten.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bei dem anderst ist.
Leider macht Oase immer so große Versprechungen bis zu welcher Teichgröße der Filter geeignet ist.
In Wirklichkeit sieht es dann ganz anderst aus.
Er mag für kleinere Teiche ja nicht schlecht sein aber so ein teil am Koiteich nein Danke.
Für das Geld würde ich mir dann lieber einen gebrauchten Trommel- oder Vliesfilter holen !!!


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2016)

Zerpflückt doch nicht den Stefan und wartet seine Langzeiterfahrungen ab.
Es ist doch uns allen klar, dass es zur Zeit kaum erwas zum Filtern an ungeheizten Teichen mit wenig Futter gibt.
Und er hat doch seinen Teich mit 12m³ gut beschrieben.

Vom Prinzip hat sich an dem neuen Filter nichts geändert....Siebband ohne Spüleinrichtung und Schwämme dahinter.

Schade...eigentlich wäre aus dem Oase KnowHow mehr herauszuholen gewesen....

Mit einer einfachen Zusatzkonstruktion- Düsenstock und Spülrinne hinter der Grobschmutzauffangschale hätte Oase diesen Filter etwas verbessern können.
Es muss ja auch keine Spülpumpe sein- Magnetventil parallel zum Motr geklemmt und Stadtwasser ran.

Also abwarten, was im Sommer passiert mit Algen und Futter und Fisch AA und PiPi..und
-wie lange der Motor hält
-ob das Siebgewebe am Rand ausfranst oder an der Naht
-wie lange das Sieb offen bleibt.

Ich pers. würde dem Tester raten den Filter an Oase nach der Testphase dankbar zurückzugeben und z.B. auf den TF Link einmal hinsehen...

Für die Angaben irgendwecher Filterhersteller mit "bis zu" kann der Stefan nichts....
Das ist bei vielen Filtern so.....viel angepriesen- wenig gehalten...


----------



## tosa (30. Jan. 2016)

Naja, wollen wir Stefan in seinem Jugendlichen Erfahrungen nicht zu sehr drangsalieren. Zudem ist er ja Oase teichberater.

Also bei meinem Teich hat der zust. Gebietsverkaufsleiter trotz 3 TF Anlagen der fa. o... Behauptet das lediglich die Koi zu groß wären und das ich dummerweise keine durchlauf Uvc der fa. Oase dran hätte. Ne, waren nur 2x150watt Genesis!

Und wenn ich die 3x72watt durchlauf Uvc installieren würde ich bis auf den Boden gucken könnte. Zudem mein koiteich zu tief wäre, er dürfte nur max. 1m sein.

Jaja, der Oase Traum wird nie enden!

30my sieb? Das ist doch schon Steinzeit. 1-2x die Woche den Druck aus den Schwämmen spülen = Steinzeit.

Oase wird es nie schaffen reale Angaben auf ihren filterangeboten zu machen, die Werte kannst du locker durch 3 teilen und selbst dann funzt es nicht. Und die sog. Klarwassergarantie berechtigt ihren Namen nicht.

Aber einen 18-jährigem Azubi eines Baumarktes als Oase teichberater zu verpflichten, ich finde Hipp, und der hilft mir dann bei Problemen am Teich mit seinem Erfahrungsschatz. Stefan, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich denke mal dazu sollte man Erfahrung mit Teichen haben, insbesondere auch bei kois auch mit koiteichen.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Jan. 2016)

So, ich spreche das jetzt mal ganz offen an:

Das ist reine Werbung, die mit Objektivität mal nichts zu tun hat und daher hat das hier im Forum einfach NICHTS zu suchen.


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2016)

Die beste Filter-Formel die es gibt:
*So viel wie möglich und so langsam wie möglich!*
Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, eine Pumpe im Teich zieht nicht viel Dreck aus der Umgebung an, genauso ist es bei einem BA, im günstigen Falle so um die 20 cm.
Dann wird am System gewerkelt; hier eine größere Pumpe und da noch ein Luftheber, Hauptsache der Flow wird erhöht!
Diese Denkansetze haben ja auch was, aber warum denkt denn keiner eine 4-6000 der Pumpe mal in den Teich zu setzen mit freien Auslauf, damit eine richtige Strömung entsteht, das 2 mal am Tag für 20 min und der Dreck wird zu der Absaugung "getragen",
man kann auch sagen regelrecht "gefüttert".

Ron!


----------



## stefanlacher (30. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit einer einfachen Zusatzkonstruktion- Düsenstock und Spülrinne hinter der Grobschmutzauffangschale hätte Oase diesen Filter etwas verbessern können.
> Es muss ja auch keine Spülpumpe sein- Magnetventil parallel zum Motr geklemmt und Stadtwasser ran.


Das stimmt natürlich, aber dann kann man sich gleich einen Trommelfilter mit Biostufe holen. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Also abwarten, was im Sommer passiert mit Algen und Futter und Fisch AA und PiPi..und
> -wie lange der Motor hält
> -ob das Siebgewebe am Rand ausfranst oder an der Naht
> -wie lange das Sieb offen bleibt.


Das werde ich natürlich auch im Kopf behalten und berichten. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Für die Angaben irgendwecher Filterhersteller mit "bis zu" kann der Stefan nichts....
> Das ist bei vielen Filtern so.....viel angepriesen- wenig gehalten...


Das Stimmt. Ich war vor kurzen bei einem Großen Trommelfilter Hersteller, in der Werksführung. Die Testanlagen sind in Hallen, mit paar Fischen drinnen. So errechnen die dann die Filterleistung für jeden Filter... Sollte unbedingt genauer werden. 
Aber mal ehrlich, man muss doch bei jedem Filter seine Reserven einplanen. 



tosa schrieb:


> Und die sog. Klarwassergarantie berechtigt ihren Namen nicht.


Wie viele Leuchte mich schon darauf angesprochen haben. Das kleingedruckte sagt alles... Sichttiefe bis einen meter und Algen sind normal... 



tosa schrieb:


> Aber einen 18-jährigem Azubi eines Baumarktes als Oase teichberater zu verpflichten, ich finde Hipp, und der hilft mir dann bei Problemen am Teich mit seinem Erfahrungsschatz. Stefan, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich denke mal dazu sollte man Erfahrung mit Teichen haben, insbesondere auch bei kois auch mit koiteichen.


Zum Glück bin ich in keinen Baumarkt und verpflichtet hat man mich auf keinen Fall. Dass ist alles freiwillig und ich mache das gerne. Ich bin sehr oft auf Schulungen über Gartenteiche- insbesondere Koiteiche, erst am Mittwoch hatte ich wieder eine. Ich setze mich grade sehr viel mit Wasserwerten auseinander und auch Fischkrankheiten sind für mich ein großes Thema. 

Außerdem wird das ganze ja ein Langzeittest und somit wird das ganze auch im Sommer getestet. Ich lass mich überraschen und ich werde euch genau so sagen, wenn das ganze nicht funktioniert. Es tut mir leid dass ich keinen Trommelfilter habe, aber ich gebe mich in diesem Alter mit dem zufrieden was ich bekomme und ich finde es Toll dass mich Oase hier so unterstützt. Manch andere Firmen würden das bestimmt nicht machen, da es nur um den Umsatz geht. 

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## tosa (30. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> genauso ist es bei einem BA, im günstigen Falle so um die 20 cm



Hi Ron,

ich denke eher so ca. 40-50cm schafft der BA, hängt aber auch vom Teichboden ab (Biofilm).



samorai schrieb:


> das 2 mal am Tag für 20 min und der Dreck wird zu der Absaugung "getragen",



das machen meine Fische. Das merke ich immer sofort im Winter (also wie gerade). Dort liegt dann deutlich mehr Dreck rum weil die Fische inaktiver sind. Im Sommer ist der Boden wie geleckt.


----------



## tosa (30. Jan. 2016)

stefanlacher schrieb:


> Das Stimmt. Ich war vor kurzen bei einem Großen Trommelfilter Hersteller, in der Werksführung. Die Testanlagen sind in Hallen, mit paar Fischen drinnen. So errechnen die dann die Filterleistung für jeden Filter... Sollte unbedingt genauer werden.
> Aber mal ehrlich, man muss doch bei jedem Filter seine Reserven einplanen.



Hallo Stefan,

da müßte Oase schonmal anfangen. Den Biotec 36/140.000 für 35m3 Koiteich halte ich mehr als sportlich. Die angeblichen 23.000l kriegst du auch nie durch, hatte selber mal so einen, habe ihn etwas eingebuddelt um die Differenz vom Wasserspiegel zum Einlauf zu reduzieren, ne Promax 30.000 dran und das Ding ist hoffnungslos übergelaufen.



stefanlacher schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich in keinen Baumarkt und verpflichtet hat man mich auf keinen Fall. Dass ist alles freiwillig und ich mache das gerne. Ich bin sehr oft auf Schulungen über Gartenteiche- insbesondere Koiteiche, erst am Mittwoch hatte ich wieder eine. Ich setze mich grade sehr viel mit Wasserwerten auseinander und auch Fischkrankheiten sind für mich ein großes Thema.



O.k., entschuldige, Gartenmarkt.

Ist mir klar das Oase die Teichberater nur auf freiwilliger Basis einsetzt. Das ehrt dich. Wo hast du denn die Schulung über Gartenteich, insbesondere Koiteiche genossen? Sag jetzt bitte nicht Oase!

Wasserwerte sind ein interessantes Thema.

Das Wissen über Fischkrankheiten lernt man dann wo?


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

seid doch nicht gleich so Agro.
Ich finde es toll, wenn jemand ein Produkt testet und andere daran teilhaben läßt.
Stefan hat ja auch offen geschrieben, dass er den Filter vom Hersteller als Teststellung bekommen hat.
So weiss jeder, dass er da nicht ganz unvoreingenommen ist (sein kann).
Und trotzdem wagt er sich hier ins Haifischbecken.
Ich bin zwar mit meinem Schwimmteich und Schwerkraftfilter kein potentieller Kunde, interessieren tut mich der Filter aber trotzdem.
Also laßt ihn doch bitte berichten.
Kritik nimmt er bestimmt an aber die Größenangabe kann er in seinem Teich ja schwerlich testen. Es sei, er nimmt einen Spaten in die Hand. 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke das hier keiner was gegen Stefan sagen will sondern das es hier nur um die Daten von dem Oase Filter geht die einfach nicht passen.


----------



## senator20_2000 (31. Jan. 2016)

Also ich finde es gut das Stefen den Filter hier vorstellt und auch so gut wie Möglich beschreibt.
Leider Vergleichen manche halt neues (SM²) mit gebrauchten(Trommelfilter), da ist es halt Schwierig ein genaues Ergebnis zu erfahren.
Ich betreibe Selbst auch einen Screenmatik und ich war in der Letzten Teichsaison zufrieden und ja ich hab Schwächen festgestellt aber mit denen kann ICH leben.
Die Schwächen die ich festgestellt hab:
-Band verschleißt schnell (erste auflösungserscheinungen nach 4 Monaten)
-Schmutzablauf der Hauptfilterkammer nicht an der Tiefsten Stelle (ca 1,5cm höher)
-relativ Laut (durch das einströmende Wasser)

Aber sonst war alles i.O. die Ganze Saison konnte ich bis zum Boden schauen (1,8m) und eine "verdachts Reinigung hab ich im Herbst vorgenommen (mich hatte es interresiert wie verschmutzt der Filter ist), das hätte ich mir aber sparen können, er war noch nicht so verschmutzt wie erwartet. Somit bin ich mit der Filterleistung zufrieden.
Da ja der Preis immer alle interessiert, ich hab meinen gebraucht für 250€ ergattert.
2 Kumpels von mir haben den 36ˋˋer auch da gabs keine Probleme außer die Beiden genannten, aber wir drei haben auch den Filter mind. doppelt so groß ausgewählt als wie angegeben, also mein fazit ist ER kann funktionieren.


----------



## dizzzi (31. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke das bei Teichfiltertest, genauso wie bei Autotest, nur ein Langzeittest im Wirkbetrieb wirklich aussagekräftig ist. Mehrere Jahre mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen lassen ein leistungsgerechtes Ergebnis erwarten.
Meine SM36 lief bisher nur einen Sommer. Alles war in Ordnung. Ich bin gespannt, wie der Filter sich in 4-5 Jahren schlägt, wenn mehr Fische, Pflanzen usw... drin sind.

LG

Udo


----------



## Micha61 (1. Feb. 2016)

Hi Udo,



dizzzi schrieb:


> wie der Filter sich in 4-5 Jahren schlägt, wenn mehr Fische, Pflanzen usw... drin sind.


bei wie viel m³, welcher Besatz ?


LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2016)

Nutzt man einen Filter wirklich 4-5 Jahre? Es wird doch ständig verändert und gebaut und optimiert wenn man hier im Forum liest. 
Oder hat hier jemand seine Filterstrecke wirklich unverändert 5 jahre am Stück?


----------



## dizzzi (1. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe im Sommer nur ein paar Goldfische, Nasen und Edelkrebse eingesetzt. Ich will erst mal beobachten, ob die Tiere sich wohl fühlen, und dann auch Nachwuchs zeugen.
Ich hab ca. 21m³ im Teich. Also von daher kann der SM36 noch gar nicht an irgendwelche Grenzen stoßen. Das wird vielleicht erst in 4-5 Jahren sein. Wenn die Fische genug Nachwuchs gezeugt haben, und der __ Fischreiher mich in Ruhe läßt. Ich habe nicht vor, weiter Fische hinzuzukaufen, sondern will sehen, wie sich die Population entwickelt. Auch sollen die Fische sich von dem Teich selber ernähren. Und nur ab und zu bekommen sie Mückenlarven und etwas Brot.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (1. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nutzt man einen Filter wirklich 4-5 Jahre? Es wird doch ständig verändert und gebaut und optimiert wenn man hier im Forum liest.
> Oder hat hier jemand seine Filterstrecke wirklich unverändert 5 jahre am Stück?



Kann sein, dass keiner seinen Filter 4-5 Jahre benutzt. Ich habe es aber erst mal vor, so lange der SM36 sich gut schlägt. Ausserdem habe ich noch einige andere Hobbys, die Zeit beanspruchen. 

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es wird doch ständig verändert und gebaut und optimiert


Ich habe meinen Selbst Bau Filter schon 4 Jahre  Bin Zufrieden
aber ich bin noch mehr mit dem neuen Bachlauffilter Zufrieden 
Wasser ist jetzt Suppi 
und warum sollte man nicht was besseres nach Bauen
 wenn Mann - Frau es Selber kann das kommt den Fischen do nur zu Gute
und so wird halt immer gebastelt


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2016)

Ach Reiner, es war doch lediglich darauf bezogen, dass manche immer nach Langezeittests schreien. 
Darunter leiden dann neue Ideen.
Aber im Grunde baut jeder fortlaufend an seinem eigenen Kontrukt herum, so das es gar keiner Langzeit Tauglichkeit benötigt.


----------



## Micha61 (2. Feb. 2016)

Moin,



Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde baut jeder fortlaufend



eigentlich nicht.
Mein 36er ist nun 9 Jahre alt, läuft davon die letzten 6 Jahre durch.
Die einzigen Umbauten/Verbesserungen für meine Zwecke waren :
Einbau einer Pumpe zum Gießen,
Einbau einer Belüftung,
Entfernen der Phosslessäulen, in die Kammer eine 30 W Tauch UV,
zusätzliches Sieb in 250µm unter die Sreenmaticeinheit,
alle Schwämme in ppi 30 (die feinen)



Teich4You schrieb:


> das es gar keiner Langzeit Tauglichkeit benötigt.



also ich habe nicht vor, mir alle paar Jahre, etwas neues/anderes/moderneres zu kaufen.
Wenn der Filter, dem Teichvolumen und dem Besatz angemessen ist (auch mit kleinen Veränderungen), der Arbeitsaufwand im Rahmen bleibt, dann ist alles paletti.

Zurück zum neuen SM.
Was mich an dem Teil stört, Filterband wieder nur in 30µm.
Diese automatische Abstreifung mittels Sensoren, sieht zwar geil aus, aber eine Zeitschaltuhr, welche man schnell an den jeweiligen Schmutzeintrag einstellen kann, tuts auch.
( bin mal auf die Ersatzteilpreise gespannt )
Wie sich die Anordnung der Filterschwämme, in der Hauptsaison bewährt, wird sich zeigen.

Ich finde es toll vom Stefan, das er diesen Test hier einstellt !! 
Berichte weiter (auch mit Fotos), eine Einschätzung/Meinung, wie sich der Filter bewährt, kann man sich eh erst am Ende der Saison bilden.
Auch wenn Stefan ein Freund von Oase ist, so schätze ich ihn so ein, das er ehrlich und unvoreingenommen, über die Vor-und Nachteile des Filters, hier berichten wird !


LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Die einzigen Umbauten/Verbesserungen für meine Zwecke waren :



Das sind ja blos...lass mich zählen...fünf Veränderungen. 

Ich bin auch kein Oase hater, habe ja selber einen Filter dieser Firma und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Micha61 (2. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Udo,



dizzzi schrieb:


> ein paar Goldfische, Nasen und Edelkrebse eingesetzt. Ich will erst mal beobachten, ob die Tiere sich wohl fühlen,




Wenn es so bleibt, dürfte der 36er reichen. Ich würde Dir aber trotzdem empfehlen, bau noch ein zusätzliches Sieb in 250µm unter die Screenmaticeinheit !
Hält noch eine Menge an Schmutz zurück, verlängert die Standzeit der Schwämme !!

LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (2. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das sind ja blos...lass mich zählen...fünf Veränderungen.


ist doch nicht viel


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2016)

Den Filter kann man also leicht nachbauen.
Kiste besorgen. 
Auslauf anbringen.
Sieb oben rein legen.
Schwämme reinstellen.
kleine Belüftung reinstellen.
Reinigt nicht automatisch ab, aber gleiches Prinzip, oder?
Zusammen vielleicht 200,- EUR?


----------



## Micha61 (2. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Den Filter kann man also leicht nachbauen.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Zusammen vielleicht 200,- EUR?


zwei wichtige Dinge, hast Du vergessen:
einen Einlauf und einen Deckel, da bist Du dann schon bei 632,54 €.

 Aber lass uns bitte, Stefan`s Thema, nicht weiter zumüllen !!!


LG Micha


----------



## dizzzi (2. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Den Filter kann man also leicht nachbauen.
> Kiste besorgen.
> Auslauf anbringen.
> Sieb oben rein legen.
> ...


Hi Flo,
und wenn man das die Chinesen machen läßt, dann sind es nur 60.- €. Spaß beiseite. Natürlich ist der SM36 nicht ganz billig. Aber die Firma hat Entwicklungs KnowHow reingesteckt. Und die Firma hat Angestellte, die vielleicht Ihre Familien mit Ihrem KnowHow ernähren. 
Abkupfern kann fast jeder. Aber selber so etwas wirklich richtig entwickeln, vorher genaue Berechnungen anstellen, mit Wirkungsgrad usw... usw...Vielleicht noch ein Patent anmelden.... Wenn du das leisten kannst und willst, dann bist du schnell bei viel höheren Kosten. Wenn ich das hier bisher richtig verstanden habe, bauen viele Ihre Filter anhand von Erfahrungen, die sie über Jahre gemacht haben. Ich hatte/habe null Erfahrung, und bin froh, dass es Unternehmen gibt, die schöne Filter bauen, und so mir den Start in mein Teichbesitzerleben stark vereinfacht haben. In all den Jahren habe ich so viele Do-It-Yourself-Handwerker in Ihren Häusern erlebt. Egal ob Fliesen oder weiß ich noch was. Irgendwie hat man all deren Arbeiten immer angesehen, das das gebastelt war. 

LG

Udo


----------



## Michael H (2. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> In all den Jahren habe ich so viele Do-It-Yourself-Handwerker in Ihren Häusern erlebt. Egal ob Fliesen oder weiß ich noch was. Irgendwie hat man all deren Arbeiten immer angesehen, das das gebastelt war.



Hallo

Soll jetzt hoffentlich nicht heißen das Selbstgebaut ( gebastelt ) gleich nicht gut ist .
Soll ja auch solche und solche Selbstbauer geben .
Hab auch mir O..e angefangen , nunja für ein paar Goldfische hats gereicht . Hab ihn ( 14000 Biosmart ) heute noch am Laufen an meinem 1000 Liter  Quarantäne IBC , dafür reicht er alle mal .

Ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz bei dir Udo 

P.S. Hab bei mir auch nur einen Selbstbau Filter ( gebastelt ) an laufen und bin zufrieden .


----------



## dizzzi (2. Feb. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Soll jetzt hoffentlich nicht heißen das Selbstgebaut ( gebastelt ) gleich nicht gut ist .
> Soll ja auch solche und solche Selbstbauer geben .
> ...


Nein Michael, dass soll das ganz bestimmt nicht heißen. Was ich aber meinte ist, dass Unternehmen, die immer kontinuierlich Ihre Produkte weiter entwickeln, nicht nur technisch besser werden, sondern auch die Produkte optisch weiter entwickeln. Und das geht meistens zügiger und besser, als wenn man als Einzelkämpfer sich an die Sache macht.
Und bei Fliesen, und ähnlichem, ist das dann oft ganz schwer, den Murks auszubessern. Und dann haben ich genug Leute erlebt, die sich Ihren Murks fröhlich schön geredet haben.

Was ich eigentlich nur sagen will. Nicht immer ist Geiz geil, und die kostengünstigste Lösung kann über Jahre gesehen sogar teurer sein.

Wenn ich mal mehrere Jahre Erfahrung habe, sprich ich bin in Rente, dann könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, mich auch mal an einen selbstgebauten Filter ranzumachen.

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2016)

Haha soll ich mich jetzt Oase den Familien der Mitarbeiter verpflichtet fühlen?!

Ein Spruch der mich immer begleitet hat ist: Provisorien halten am längsten.


----------



## dizzzi (2. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Haha soll ich mich jetzt Oase den Familien der Mitarbeiter verpflichtet fühlen?!
> 
> Ein Spruch der mich immer begleitet hat ist: Provisorien halten am längsten.


Nein Flo, musst du nicht. Aber ein Spruch, wie "Provisorien halten am längsten" ist nur ein Spruch, und irgendwie ein Absurdum. Wie kann etwas länger halten, was nur provisorisch durchgeführt wurde. Es soll doch nur mal eine gewisse Zeit überbrücken, bis man eine Lösung des Problems hat. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. *Kein Witz*: Ich bin mal mit einem Motorrad zum TüV, und der Seitenständer klappte nicht mehr ein, weil die alte Feder von einer BMW ausgeleiert war. Ich habe ein altes Einmachgummi genommen und an den Seitenständer montiert. Der Seitenständer klappte von alleine ein, und das Motorrad hat TüV bekommen.
Jeder soll das machen was er will. Und natürlich bist du nicht verpflichtet gegenüber irgend welchen Mitarbeiter eines Unternehmens.
Jetzt mal ein Spruch meinerseits. "Eine Kopie kann niemals besser sein, als das Original!" 

Vielleicht belehrt mich ja einer eines besseren....

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (2. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip...Werde ich machen, sobal mal wirklich Dreck in der Auffangwanne liegt...

LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Spruch meinerseits. "Eine Kopie kann niemals besser sein, als das Original!"


Naja, das glaube ich so nicht. Alle Weiterentwicklungen sind bessere Kopien.


----------

